# Warme Winterjacke - Ick werd noch bekloppt!



## akastylez (11. November 2015)

Servus, 

nachdem meine vier Jahre alte Vaude Softcell Winterjacke den Geist aufgegeben hat, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen warmen Winterjacke die auch bei -15°C noch ihren Dienst tut. Bei meiner alten Jacke hatte ich Größe L - habe mir auch nun wieder eine Jacke von Vaude in der Größe L bestellt - Pustekuchen, anscheinend muss man jetzt 180cm groß sein und 55KG wiegen, das Ding sitzt wie nen Latexanzug! Etwas drunter ziehen ist da auch nicht mehr, größer kaufen macht aber auch keinen Sinn, da die Ärmel schon jetzt ein wenig zu lang sind. Ich bin am verzweifeln. Es war übrigens diese hier:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/VAUDE/Mens-Alphapro-Jacket-Winter-2016-p45113/

das Material ist sehr sehr dünn und macht mir den Anschein das es bei einem Sturz gleich kaputt ist, ob die Jacke wirklich warm hält kann ich mir ebenfalls schwer vorstellen.

Hat jemand Alternativen?


Grüße
Basti


----------



## Baxter75 (11. November 2015)

Vaude hat eh ne komische Form vom Schnitt her und was die Größen angeht ,fallen die Meiner Meinung nach recht unterschiedlich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (11. November 2015)

Ich war mit Jacken, Hosen etc. eigentlich immer recht zufrieden - aber die Zeiten ändern sich


----------



## Pilatus (11. November 2015)

Vaude fällt vom Schnitt her immer komplett unterschiedlich aus.


----------



## IndianaWalross (11. November 2015)

Vaude Posta, Gore Power, Castelli Alpha - was darf es sein? Mit Thermotrikot und Langarmunterhemd sind die alle tragbar bei solchen Temperaturen und es gibt sicher noch 100 mehr. 

Welche Maße hast du denn nun genau? Vielleicht kann man dann zu den Passformen aktueller Jacken etwas mehr sagen und besser helfen. Ach und Preisobergrenze wäre auch noch gut zu wissen. 
Bei den Goreteilen kann man beim großen Fluss jedenfalls immer mal wieder nen Schnapper machen, auch Vaude gibt es da oft spottbillig.


----------



## IndianaWalross (11. November 2015)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Vaude fällt vom Schnitt her immer komplett unterschiedlich aus.



Das kann ich zumindest was Hosen angeht voll bestätigen. Eine passte mir nichtmal in 42 über die Wade, die nächste sitzt da schon schlabberig...


----------



## mpmarv (11. November 2015)

Erfahrungsgemäß ist Vaude für normalen Körperbau nicht zu empfehlen. Ist scheinbar eher für lange, schlanke Rennradler gedacht.
Schau dich mal bei den "Enduro-Klamotten" um, die sitzen wie street wear. Platzangst, Maloja, Alpinestars, Endura, Dakine, Ion....


----------



## akastylez (11. November 2015)

Danke Euch  @IndianaWalross ich bin normal gebaub, etwas breiteres Kreuz und keine Wampe bei 174cm Körpergröße. Was meinst Du mit dem großen Fluss? Ist mir gänzlich unbekannt.


----------



## Skwal (11. November 2015)

Amazon


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. November 2015)

...wenn es wirklich warm sein soll, dann Mavic Inferno. Mit etwas Geduld findet man die um die 129 €. Nach eigener Erfahrung richtig warm und die Passform ist top, meine Statur ist Deiner ähnlich..

Gibts in unterschiedlichen Farbkombis.

Hier zum Bsp. in M und L für 110 €:

http://www.fahrrad.de/mavic-inferno...6_pla&ef_id=VkRRNAAAACexok7A:20151112084332:s

Bike-discount war billiger, hatte aber nur noch XS..

VG
peru


----------



## grobi59 (12. November 2015)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...untdown-windstopper-r-active-shell-2in1-jacke

Windstopper in Kombination mit der Thermoinnenjacke, ein Traum. Warm, leicht und man hat gleich drei Jacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (13. November 2015)

...oder die neue Gore Power Trail WS Thermo Softshell bei Amazon mit Gutscheincode WINTERFIT (-20%) für 135 €...
http://www.amazon.de/Herren-Winddic...447438924&sr=1-2&keywords=gore+power+trail+ws
Hatte bis vorgestern eine intakte Gore Alp-X mit der ich sehr zufrieden war. Aber ein Abflug auf Asphalt hat mir den Ärmel geschredert...
Hab mir eigentlich eine Vaude Virt bei Stadler zurück legen lassen (heute und nächsten Donnerstag -20%), aber war mit Gore bis zu meinem Abflug immer sehr zufrieden, daher wieder eine Gore genommen.
Wie warm die ist kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, da ich die Jacke erst Montag oder Dienstag bekomme.


----------



## olnx (16. November 2015)

http://www.amazon.de/Herren-Jacke-S...=8-45&keywords=gore+bike+wear+softshell+jacke
ich habe diese in größe L, wiege um die 77 kg und bin 187 groß. hab da noch genug luft um was darunter zu ziehen. die jacke ist ber so mit triot und armlingen bis -2 gut warm...
guter preis!


----------



## eLLWeeBee (16. November 2015)

Habe mir die Vaude Virt über Amazon bestellt. Mit WINTERFIT rabattcode für 96€ inkl. Versand. 
Bin 196cm bei 96kg und die Jacke sitzt in XL ziemlich perfekt. Ärmel schön lang (habe affenähnliche arme) und relativ legere geschnitten. Macht einen super Eindruck und soll laut Rezessionen nur mit thermounterwäsche locker bis in minustemperaturen tragbar sein. 
Härtetest steht noch aus aber bin bisher begeistert.


----------



## alvis (16. November 2015)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Habe mir die Vaude Virt über Amazon bestellt. Mit WINTERFIT rabattcode für 96€ inkl. Versand.
> Bin 196cm bei 96kg und die Jacke sitzt in XL ziemlich perfekt. Ärmel schön lang (habe affenähnliche arme) und relativ legere geschnitten. Macht einen super Eindruck und soll laut Rezessionen nur mit thermounterwäsche locker bis in minustemperaturen tragbar sein.
> Härtetest steht noch aus aber bin bisher begeistert.



Wie ist es denn mit der Länge vorne.
Ich habe die gleiche Größe wie du, aber 8kg weniger.

Mein Problem ist immer die Länge der jacken


----------



## eLLWeeBee (16. November 2015)

alvis schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn mit der Länge vorne.
> Ich habe die gleiche Größe wie du, aber 8kg weniger.
> 
> Mein Problem ist immer die Länge der jacken



Vorne hört sie knapp unter dem Hosenbund auf. Wenn man gerade steht könnte sie einen tacken länger sein, aber da man sowieso gebeugt fährt scheint es genau richtig. Hinten ist sie länger geschnitten.


----------



## enno112 (16. November 2015)

Die Vaude Virt gibt es bei Stadler im Moment für 99,-€.
Abzüglich 20% Rabatt am Mittwoch macht 80,-€.
Nur mal so zur Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (19. November 2015)

http://www.24mx.de/24mx-set-windjacke--softshelljacke-mit-abnehmbaren-armeln

Softschelljacke ist super warm gefüttert. fällt eng aus. Aussenmaterial ist sehr Robust, sowie verstärkt ab den Ellenbogen. Bin zufrieden mit der Jacke und für den Preis machst nix verkehrt.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. November 2015)

Ich nehm im Winter bei extrem kalten Temperaturen die Scott Helium Active Shell. Darunter ein Langarmtrikot, darunter ein Funktionsshirt.
Bin 1.84, breites Kreuz und trage L körpernah...Scott passt bei mir immer hervorragend und die Qualität ist 1a..würde übrigens immer eine Jacke mit Kapuze nehmen. Die Jacke nutze ich bei normalen Temperaturen auch als Regenjacke...sie atmet sehr gut, sodass die Brillengläser nicht beschlagen sind ;-)....
http://www.sportscheck.com/scott-helium-fahrradjacke-herren-p147868-F040/schwarz/
test:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/jack...acing-scott-und-crivit-sports-im-test.619453/

Ansonsten finde ich die Platzangst Klamotten qualitativ auch okay und eine günstige Alternative...hab von denen noch eine kurze Daunenjacke in L und eine kurze Regenhose (DFL), taugt auch für den Winter. Hatte vorher Endura, was bei mir nicht so haltbar war. Bei Platzangst ist übrigens zur Zeit Ausverkauf...leider nicht für die interessante "Upland Jacke":
http://www.platzangst.com/Jacken/Upland-Jacket-oxid-1.html


----------



## pfeifferheiko (19. November 2015)

akastylez schrieb:


> nachdem meine vier Jahre alte Vaude Softcell Winterjacke den Geist aufgegeben hat, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen warmen Winterjacke die auch bei -15°C noch ihren Dienst tut.



nur so als gedankenanstoß warum nicht gleich zum zwiebelprinzip?

Vorteil du kannst zu jeder temp und wettersituation das ganze flexibel anpassen.

ist deine winterjacke zu warm was dann? auszieh und ohne jacke oder dann doch lieber völlig unnötig nassschwitzen?

ist deine winterjacke zu kalt dann musste sowiso wieder was drunterpacken und der aufgeblasene fetzen ist für die katz gewessen........

ich hab keine winterjacke und bin trotzdem jeden winter gemütlich und richtig temperiert unterwegs.


----------



## akastylez (20. November 2015)

Danke für Eure zahlreichen antworten  ich schaue nun mal bei Amazon 

@pfeifferheiko zu viel will ich auch nicht anhaben. Meine alte Vaude mit nen Funktionsshirt drunter hat auch bei -15Grad warmgehalten. Für nicht so kalte Temperaturen haben ich noch sone Herbstjacke, die geht bis -5°C ganz gut.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (20. November 2015)

wenns nur ums reine warmhalten geht wird vieles irgendwo gehen, das zwiebeln bringt auch besseres körperklima noch mit sich.

bei jacken mit geklebten Futterstoffen bin ich immer mehr nass als notwendig gleiches gilt für modelle mit kunstfaserfüllungen, darum verwende ich solches zeug dann nur für nicht sportliche Aktivitäten.

viel glück dann noch bei der suche.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. November 2015)

akastylez schrieb:


> Danke für Eure zahlreichen antworten  ich schaue nun mal bei Amazon
> 
> @pfeifferheiko zu viel will ich auch nicht anhaben. Meine alte Vaude mit nen Funktionsshirt drunter hat auch bei -15Grad warmgehalten. Für nicht so kalte Temperaturen haben ich noch sone Herbstjacke, die geht bis -5°C ganz gut.



Kann Dich gut verstehen..hab zwar keine Vaude Softshell Winterjacke aber auch noch so ein dickes altes Winterrikot aus Jeantex von Maisch (Vereinsklamotte), die fast eine Jacke ist..die ist innen recht flauschig und hat aussen eine glatte wasserabweisende Oberfläche..eine echte alte Alternative zu dem sauteuren Gore-Material. Mit einem shirt drunter bin ich damit auch durch den Winter gekommen...löst sich leider auch langsam auf.

Leider wird so ein gutes Jeantex-Zeugs heutzutage nicht mehr hergestellt. Ganz gute Erfahrungen habe ich übrigens auch mit Decathlon gemacht. Die sind extrem preiswert und brauchbar die Sachen...Wintertrikot:
http://www.btwin.com/en/men-cycling...kets-tights/11050-blue-membrane-anorak-5.html


----------



## Kadauz (20. November 2015)

Wenn man schön zwiebelt und einem das "Eingepackt-Gefühl" nicht stört, brauch man die ganzen "teureren" Softshell Jacken nicht unbedingt. Ich habe wenn es kalt ist (alles unter 0°C) ein Funkstionsshirt, Under Armour CG Longsleeve, langes Radtrikot (wenns richtig kalt wird) und dann noch eine aktmungsaktive Windjacke (Platzangst Crossflex). Da ein Rucksack eh immer dabei ist, ist auch schnell mal ne Schicht mehr oder weniger dran.

Bei den Hosen bin ich etwas empfindlicher, auch wegen den Knien. Da gönne ich mir eine schöne dicke Softshell Hose (Vaude Virt).


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. November 2015)

Seh ich ähnlich mit dem zwiebeln...nur bei den Hosen gibt's doch mittlerweile lange Winterlycras...wozu gleich Softshell an den Beinen?

Ich hab da die Specialized Windrace Winter Bib Tight und Gore Bike Wear THERMO...die funzen beide super. Drüber hab ich dann wie geschrieben eine kurze Platzangst DFL (bei Matsch) oder einen Endura Humvee Short bei Trockenheit.  Wenns so richtig kalt ist, nehm ich auch noch Beinlinge drüber und krempel die nach oben hin um.


----------

